# Blackops 2 gtx580 boat scene crash - solved



## Okedokey

*BLOPS II - GTX580 boat scene crash - solved*

Ok, I downloaded and installed BLOPS2, and like many many other people with GTX580s (and sometimes 570s), there is a cut scene where you're flying on the side of a chopper that is shot out of the sky.  At that stage, many players are experiencing a GTX580 specific driver crash to desktop.  I'm confident that although drivers play a part in this, the core is simply too undervolted by default.

As it turns out the solution is the same as what people with GTX580s need to do with Battlefield 3 crashes to desktop... its quite simple.


Download Afterburner
Install and run it
Open it and select *Settings*
Check the *Unlock Voltage Control *option under the *General Tab*
Also enable *Start **with Windows *and *Start Minimised*
Click *OK*.

Then


On main Afterburner GUI, adjust* Core Voltage to 1100mV *(1.1V).
Note: You may also want to up the *fan *speed here too - a little more voltage can also warm the graphics card.  Mine are watercooled, so I select 100%.  Id probably do the same with fans, but i don't care about noise too much.
Select *Apply*.
Restart Afterburner by *closing and re-opening *it.
It should now have an icon in the *notification area*.
*Double click *on it and ensure the *Core Voltage option is still at 1100mV*

Take care to _only _*MINIMISE *Afterburner and *not close it*.

Try BLOPSII again, it will work now.  I would also recommend update nVidia drivers to the beta 310.54 version or later.

This method has continued to eliminate all crashes in gaming, especially in BF3 where it solved a repeatable crash condition by simply overvolting the graphics core.  Its simply too low by default.  Add 100mV (0.1V) to the core and it will immediately stop crashes.  Solved the BLOPS II boat scene crash as well.


----------



## Aastii

The crash is for most nvidia cards. The drivers fix it for most crashes and also fix the random fps lag you get, which i have experienced with my 560ti, only when aiming down sights and only in a few games, most perform fine


----------



## Okedokey

580s need a voltage overclock.


----------

